# "High Speed" or "Low Speed" Grinder for sharpening lathe chisels?



## oneleggimp (Jan 9, 2015)

I just started back into turning last June when I got a midi lathe for Father's day.  Since I am a full-time wheelchair user and can't get into the basement, I am using it upstairs in the living quarters.  I therefore decided to limit my efforts to pen turning (maybe bottle stoppers, shaving stuff, etc) which would create less mess.  I started off with two carbide chisels from PSI: A 3/8" gouge and a 1/2" oval skew.  That has gotten me by without getting into sharpening.  In my former able bodied life, I sharpened HSS chisels by using a six inch wheel mounted on a morse taper "Work Arbor" and used in the headstock of my lathe. I held the chisels to the wheel entirely just with my hands. Lathe tool rest didn't work for me.  That lathe got sold when I became disabled and all the accessories went with it. Wish I'd held unto them since my new little lathe is also morse taper number one as my old Craftsman (King Seeley) lathe was.  All this brings me to my present situation.  I got a set of six HSS Midi chisels for Christmas and they will need sharpening regularly.  Woodcraft will have fifteen percent off on Rikon tools on the seventeenth and eighteenth of January and I've been considering biting the bullet and buying a Rikon 8" "low speed grinder" at the fifteen per cent off price. Seems like some people like it.  In the meantime I've looked at the literature on sharpening jigs.  I downloaded the instructions for the oneway Wolverine jig and noticed that it says you should use a high speed grinder (3450 RPM) and NOT a low speed one such as the 1750 RPM Rikon 8" that I'm interested in.  What is your experience on this issue?  I really need to know.  I can't afford to spend money on the wrong tool.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought the Rikon  slow speed in The fall for $99 and the wolverine system.  Works great and I find I take a lot less metal off each time I sharpen ( doesn't take much to regain that sharp edge) compared to the fast speed 6inch I had.  

It's worth the money, go for it. Slow speed is better in my opinion and works with the wolverine!


----------



## Curly (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a 2 speed grinder and the Oneway Wolverine jig. It works fine at either the 1700 or the 3600 rpm ranges. What is important is to have the correct abrasive wheels mounted and to true them up regularly. In theory at the slower speed the wheels can wear egg shaped faster. In reality it will be glazed over and need cleaning before becoming out of round.


----------



## KenV (Jan 9, 2015)

Ernie -- I have to do most of my turning sitting.   There are some tricks to  it, but it can be successful and satisfying.  

I currently have the slow speed grinder and wolverine.   Not perfect for grinding while sitting --   Have been looking at Tormek as being a better choice for turning to the side and having less obstructions.

I have moving to have all my tools with interchangeable handles.  Taking the handles off makes sharpening much much easier.  

Key jigs are for spindle and bowl gouges.   The other need is for platform for grinding.

On the wolverine base I am using a RoboRest platform.   Much easier to adjust and consistent for skews, spindle roughing gouge and the like.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 9, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> > noticed that it says you should use a high speed grinder (3450 RPM) and NOT a low speed one such as the 1750 RPM Rikon 8" that I'm interested in.
> 
> 
> Hi; Did you also happen to notice that Oneway sells grinding wheels for low speed grinders as well? That should tell you something.
> ...


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 9, 2015)

I've got the wolverine and use it exclusively with my woodcraft slow speed grinder. I recently upgraded to a CBN wheel and I love it!


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jan 9, 2015)

Duplicate post


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a Powertec slow speed grinder and my Wolverine came yesterday. I love my grinder but I will set the wolverine when I get back to my shop in a week or so. It'll be very interesting to use this tool instead of the wooden one I built. Good luck with what ever you get.   Oh my grinder is an 8"   Works better than Uncle Dick's old grinder that has skinny wheels and it small..   It is a one speed and I did not like his....Fay


----------

